# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Hoxha Shefqet Krasniqi: Nënë Tereza e ka vendin në ferr!

## ☆Angie☆

Konferenca Islamike e Këshillit Qëndror Islamik e mbajtur në Biel të Zvicrës (Shqipëria jonë është anëtare e kësaj Konference) lëshon një valë të nxehtë deklaratash!. Sipas gazetës «Tages-Anzeiger», një nga folësit e Konferencës është edhe imami Shefqet Krasniqi, drejtues i komunitetit mysliman fondamentalist të Kosovës.

Në 2009 ky imam ka thënë se: 'Nënë Tereza duhet të digjet në ferr, sepse ajo nuk ishte muslimane'. Sipas zëdhëndësit për shtyp të Konferencës, Qazim Illi : ''Krasniqi përfaqëson figurën e integrimit për kosovarët dhe si i tillë është shumë i dashur për kosovarët e Zvicrës. Ajo që ai ka thënë më parë, nuk është domethënëse.''

Zëdhëndësja për shtyp e Partisë Kristiano-Demokrate të Zvicrës, shprehet se: «Të ftuar, që tregojnë idotësira dhe madje, as nuk janë të aftë të shprehen në gjuhën e vendit ku mirëpriten, as kanë çfarë kërkojnë këtu.» 
Edhe përfaqësuesi i Këshillit Nacional të partisë së liberalëve FDP-së, Christian Wasserfallen thotë: « Një ngjarje e tillë është për komunitetin musliman të Zvicrës kontraproduktive.Muslimanët liberalë të islamit europian duhet të çohen e ti tregojnë kësaj konference se ku janë caqet!»

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/24473219

Rroftë wehabizmi!

----------


## thirsty

Ky meriton nje plumb ballit

Si edhe ata ne ate shoqate

----------


## shalja1

Hogja sorrollap suratli
 لمجاهدين

----------


## kriko-38

Ky perfaqeson talibanet e ka vendin ne Avganistan...........

----------


## _MALSORI_

sa popullaritet i beni moj angjelina..e kujt ma..nje cope hoxhe nga kosova..lene pash zotin ne injorancen e vet..ai nuk perfaqeson as veten e tij e le ma perfaqesoka mulimanet e kosoves..debila ka pase ne trojet shqiptare , ka dhe do te kete perseri ne trojet tona..nje debil me shume apo nje debil me pak nuk ka rendesi...

----------


## Nete

Vendin ne ferr e paska vet ky...Hoxhe kinse,pse ne ferr?Sepse ka ndihmuar te vobektit a,bijne injorantet e i ndyejn edhe te pafajshmit.. :xx:

----------


## e panjohura

Hajt moj Nete po ku e di hoxha se kush ku e ka vendin?Po keto jane vetem perqarje,kjo teme eshte shtjellua njehere!

----------


## Nete

> Hajt moj Nete po ku e di hoxha se kush ku e ka vendin?Po keto jane vetem perqarje,kjo teme eshte shtjellua njehere!


Mendoj se hoxha duhet percjell mesazhet qe shkruhen ne kuran,njera nder shtyllat kryesore,,eshte ti ndihmosh te varverit,nuk me intereson a eshte perqarje,une them mendimin tim.

----------


## kleadoni

A e keni lexuar ate temen qe tregonte gjoja krejt te vertetat mbi Nene Terezen?
Disa myslimane shqiptaro/kosovar ishin mbledhur e kishin bere nje dokumentar shume te gjate mbi Nene Terezen e nuk kishin lene fjale te keqe pa thene per te  :i ngrysur: 
Ndaj, si ky hoxha ka plot te tjere qe e mendojne keshtu, fatkqesisht.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> Konferenca Islamike e Këshillit Qëndror Islamik e mbajtur në Biel të Zvicrës (Shqipëria jonë është anëtare e kësaj Konference) lëshon një valë të nxehtë deklaratash!. Sipas gazetës «Tages-Anzeiger», një nga folësit e Konferencës është edhe imami Shefqet Krasniqi, drejtues i komunitetit mysliman fondamentalist të Kosovës.
> 
> Në 2009 ky imam ka thënë se: 'Nënë Tereza duhet të digjet në ferr, sepse ajo nuk ishte muslimane'. Sipas zëdhëndësit për shtyp të Konferencës, Qazim Illi : ''Krasniqi përfaqëson figurën e integrimit për kosovarët dhe si i tillë është shumë i dashur për kosovarët e Zvicrës. Ajo që ai ka thënë më parë, nuk është domethënëse.''
> 
> Zëdhëndësja për shtyp e Partisë Kristiano-Demokrate të Zvicrës, shprehet se: «Të ftuar, që tregojnë idotësira dhe madje, as nuk janë të aftë të shprehen në gjuhën e vendit ku mirëpriten, as kanë çfarë kërkojnë këtu.» 
> Edhe përfaqësuesi i Këshillit Nacional të partisë së liberalëve FDP-së, Christian Wasserfallen thotë: « Një ngjarje e tillë është për komunitetin musliman të Zvicrës kontraproduktive.Muslimanët liberalë të islamit europian duhet të çohen e ti tregojnë kësaj konference se ku janë caqet!»
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/24473219
> 
> Rroftë wehabizmi!


Pike se Pari jam Shqiptar dhe jam krenar e me pastaj jame me besim te fese muslimane e jo vetem Musliman. Dhe nuk nuk ja vlene fare te miremi me kete njeri qe veten e quan Hoxhe apo Imam. Ky njeri eshte i krisur dhe vetem qellim kryesor e ka te ofendoje e shja gjdo gje qe eshte Shqiptare - Kombetare. 

Dhe ky eshte nje mjerim i televizioneve dhe mediave tone qe mirren me kete percares te Kombit Shqiptar. !!!!!

----------


## vajz

> A e keni lexuar ate temen qe tregonte gjoja krejt te vertetat mbi Nene Terezen?
> Disa myslimane shqiptaro/kosovar ishin mbledhur e kishin bere nje dokumentar shume te gjate mbi Nene Terezen e nuk kishin lene fjale te keqe pa thene per te 
> Ndaj, si ky hoxha ka plot te tjere qe e mendojne keshtu, fatkqesisht.


Po, kam lexuar shume qe flasin me urretje per Nene Terezen nga keto te quajtur fetare. Nuk e kuptoj nga ju buron nje urretje e tille? Se si Nene Tereza ka mjaft katolike, por ate e urrejne me shume

----------


## kleadoni

> Po, kam lexuar shume qe flasin me urretje per Nene Terezen nga keto te quajtur fetare. Nuk e kuptoj nga ju buron nje urretje e tille? Se si Nene Tereza ka mjaft katolike, por ate e urrejne me shume


Te them te drejten deri ate dite qe pashe ate temen nuk e mendoja fare qe ka shqiptar qe e urrejne Nene Terezen... Ai dokumentari kishte lidhur ca gjera koti me njeri tjetrin, duke thene qe ajo s'beri asgje per shqiperine, qe ajo s'foli shqip ne momentin e vdekjes e gjera te tjera koti fare.
C'ti besh.... njerez e njerez kjo bote!

----------


## 2043

> Te them te drejten deri ate dite qe pashe ate temen nuk e mendoja fare qe ka shqiptar qe e urrejne Nene Terezen... Ai dokumentari kishte lidhur ca gjera koti me njeri tjetrin, duke thene qe ajo s'beri asgje per shqiperine, qe ajo s'foli shqip ne momentin e vdekjes e gjera te tjera koti fare.
> C'ti besh.... njerez e njerez kjo bote!


Keta qe identifikojne  fene me kombin , jane  ca palaco qe nuk ja vlen me ju kthy pergjigje fare.
UN JAM KRENAR QE JAM NJE BASHKEKOMBAS I NENE TEREZES

----------


## linnda...

> Ky perfaqeson talibanet e ka vendin ne Avganistan...........


 Ahh po te njejtin mendim e kam edhe une  :mace e verdhe:  Ne vend qe te krenohet ky per Nene Terezen ky e ofendon...Ani te ishte nje person i thjesht pa titull po HOXH  :djall i fshehur:  Po gjithqka m'varet nga personi dhe dijenija e tij.Ky hoxh qenka nje njeri thjesht koke bosh

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Ky majmun,hoxhë,dhe shum vehabista te tjer,jan vetem sherbetor te anmiqeve tan,krysisht te sllaveve,i njejti rast ka ndodh dhe ne shkoder,ku komuniteti musliman i shkodres nuk lejonte,qe busti i nanes tereze te vendoset ne hyrje te shkodres,pasi ajo na qenka kristiane.Po keto behen me qellime te caktuara anti komtare,nje figur si nene tereza,e lakmon cdo popull ne bot qe ti takoj komunitetit te vet,kurse ne shqiptaret e kemi kete figur te madhe dhe e ofendojm me lloj lloj shprehje,qe me von,dmth.pas disa viteve dhe ta hjekim krejt nga perkatsia e saj si shqiptare,pas kesaj,pastaj ata qe e kan organizu ket hoxhen per me fol kunder nene terezes,e marrin si pjestare te kombit te vet,kto gjana kan ndodh tek ne shqiptaret shum,krejt keto jan ber me ndihmen e ketyre te ashtuquajturit musliman,siq eshte rasti me leken e madh,me familjen e kastriotit,me asimilimin e bosnjes nga shqiptar ne boshnjak,te malaziasve,nga shqiptare ne "crnogorac",te grekerve,te shum serbeve,te shum makedhoneve,etj.etj.Keto flliqesira nuk bahen me pa hir,keto bahen me qellime krejt te rrezikshme,ky mafioz,po gjen perkrahje edhe nga shum shqiptarë te te gjitha trojeve,pasi qe po i paguajn mjaft mir.Por keta idiot po kan perkrahjen dhe te qeverive perkatese dhe te shum personav te "arsimuar"dhe shum institucioneve arsimore.Un kam ndegjuar se ky majmuni(shefqet krasniqi)eshte vllau i milazim krasniqit dhe axha i memli krasniqit,zedhensit te qeveris ne largim te kosoves,nese eshte kjo e vertet,ateher nuk don me teper koment,qe edhe qeverit kan gisht ne keto idiotizma.

----------


## e panjohura

> (shefqet krasniqi)eshte vllau i milazim krasniqit dhe axha i memli krasniqit,


Asnje lidhje farefisnore nuk kan keta ne mes vedi,mos fole permendsh!
Nese i kan mbiemrat e njejt kjo nuk do te thote qe jane vellezer!Cfar e kishte Enver Hoxha Fadil Hoxhen??

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Asnje lidhje farefisnore nuk kan keta ne mes vedi,mos fole permendsh!


un vetem kisha dyshime se ashtu kam ndegjuar,nuk thash se eshte,por thash tjeter send,por ndoshta e lexoni me mire postimin tim pastaj me sulmo.

----------


## e panjohura

> un vetem kisha dyshime se ashtu kam ndegjuar,nuk thash se eshte,por thash tjeter send,por ndoshta e lexoni me mire postimin tim pastaj me sulmo.


Jo jo nuk sulmova,por desha te tregoj qe nuk jane ne asnje lidhje farefisnore!Per ate nuk duhet te flisni me ,,sypozime''por me fakte! :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Jo jo nuk sulmova,por desha te tregoj qe nuk jane ne asnje lidhje farefisnore!Per ate nuk duhet te flisni me ,,sypozime''por me fakte!


po edhe ti nuk faktove kurgja me teper se un,ti vetem supozove si un,ku i ke faktet pra?

----------


## e panjohura

> po edhe ti nuk faktove kurgja me teper se un,ti vetem supozove si un,ku i ke faktet pra?


Kam fakte pasi Milazim Krasniqin e njoh personalisht me tere familjen,ky eshte nje fakt! Ju theme qe ja njoh gjithe familjen,dy vellezerit i jetojn ne Mitrovice.....etj....

----------

